# We start em' out young!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep... gotta start working them when they are young! Besides, I could use a couple of extra hands <or hooves!> haha....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How precious!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha!!!! I so love to see your pictures I get all excited when I see you made a new thread


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, when one wants to help, you better take them up on the offer, lol.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

way too precious! they gotta earn their keep!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

And mom is keeping a watchful eye..... So cute!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! So glad you all enjoyed it. I kept laughing, it really looked like she was trying to drive it lol


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That would be be great if my goats could clean out their own poop and bedding!.....she looks like a little kid who's totally excited by a new plaything


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How adorable!  I too love your pictures


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

lovely picture, so pretty and cute


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so cute.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Sure... They're all excited to help when they're young but once they turn into teenagers, just try to get them back to that wheelbarrow!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My 'helpers' just get in the way lol! Three of our wethers from last year ALWAYS jumped in the wheelbarrow! They loved to get a ride to the muck pile then run and jump around while I dumped it and coming running and hoping back in when it was time to go back  it was so cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is too cute ! You could make a nice penny if you put your photos together into children's stories or a cute photos book.
Candice your pictures are priceless , you should give it some thought !
You never know


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ditto! You have the BEST pics!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have one doe , Pixie Rix is her name  She loves to put her front feet in the muck bucket and push down whatever is in there for me. Like she knows I need more room , lolol. She does it every time for me 
She has done this ever since she was a baby , but at that time she would get stuck in there and I would have to lift her out 
I swear she knows she is helping me , lol.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh this is so sweet!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone  Maybe a book one day, that would be fun! 

It's funny how they do try to help then when they are older it's all about being in the way and wanting their feed LOL

The babies want in that wheelbarrow, it's just a matter of time!
Peanut, our 9mo spoiled brat who was a bottle baby can't be left unattended with the wheelbarrow, every time we turn around she is in it LOL


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

That so cute! I have one wether that when he is done with his food bowl he will pick it up and drop it at my feet.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So sweet!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Love the pic


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

Adorable!


----------

